# spec v project .. help



## selp44 (Jan 9, 2005)

sup guys .. well .. im formally an srt-4 owner .. i just bought this car here at california .. my srt-4 is in arizona .. and me and some friends agreed to make my spec v a project .. and to get it on wheels .. i need some help from the people who knows how the nissan sentras work .. 
all inputs will be aprecciated ..
i want to bring the most available hp from the 2.5 engine the spec v has ..
without adding a turbo .. our main goal is first be able to beat a stock srt-4 .. 
so in short .. the help i need is you to tell me and guide me on how to get safe horsepower .. and not hurt much my mpg's .. cause this will be a daily driver .. 

again my main goal is to bring the car to the high 13's or better.. without a turbo .. 

please be specific on the mods (brand, type, what for) ..


thanks a lot guys ..


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Try searching the QR25 section. All the info you want is there. 


SEAAAAARRRRRRRCCCCCHHHHH


----------



## lumbad (May 8, 2005)

go to the ENGINE section and look at the sticky there with all of the mods and product nmes!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ain't gonna happen n/a without the use of nitrous and careful tuning so as to not blow the truck engine.

and like they all said, instead of posting that you want us to tell you....find it for yourself


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

*Some People Are Rude!*

Hey c'mon people, i mean i'm new to this whole forum thing but, correct me if i'm wrong, please, i thought that these forums were to be able to ask others who have the same interests questions for anything whether it be performance, maintenance or whatever. now knowledge is a very good thing and if you want to be ignorant and not share it and be a pr!ck and with hold it only to yourself then why are you here on these forums??? is it so you can make yourself feel better that you know stuff about your cars and us newbies don't so you can laugh at us and tell us to search for ourselves??? Please!!! people like you are worthless to these sites. I don't mean to be rude either it just upsets me that some people get on these sites just to make fun of people or tell us to do everything ourselves. and to selp44, i feel you man! the only thing as far as keeping the car N/A is Nismo Components but, they wont get you into 13's as far as i know. i do know a guy that can get me a JDM Nismo Kit, which includes, ECU, intake, headers, cams, complete exhaust and a few other things for $2k. which i would love to have myself but, i just don't have the money. The only mods i have to my car are... a Nismo C.A.I., Nismo Cat-Back, Nismo Shift knob(which obviously does not help the car perform better) hehe and tinted windows which as well do not affect the performance of this car. Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a JDM Nismo kit eh? with an ECU eh? He's full of crap.
the Nismo parts for the QR25 are USDM nismo, not JDM, and there's no ECU from nismo. there's a "reflash" from dreamworkes, but it's a joke.

Time for you to hit the search button and read the stickies too. 

Sure the forums are places for you to get help. That's why we have STICKIES with all the info in them, and whatever isn't covered in the stickies or older threads you've searched through, you start a thread for us to post in. 

Get it now? 

We don't hand it to you on a silver platter. It's like going to the library. You have to find it for yourself, but it's ALL THERE!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

also check out www.nissanperformancemag.com for some info.

Anyways, as any car do your basic bolt ons. header, exhaust, intake and go from there


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

05ser said:


> Hey c'mon people, i mean i'm new to this whole forum thing but, correct me if i'm wrong, please, i thought that these forums were to be able to ask others who have the same interests questions for anything whether it be performance, maintenance or whatever. now knowledge is a very good thing and if you want to be ignorant and not share it and be a pr!ck and with hold it only to yourself then why are you here on these forums??? is it so you can make yourself feel better that you know stuff about your cars and us newbies don't so you can laugh at us and tell us to search for ourselves??? Please!!! people like you are worthless to these sites. I don't mean to be rude either it just upsets me that some people get on these sites just to make fun of people or tell us to do everything ourselves. and to selp44, i feel you man! the only thing as far as keeping the car N/A is Nismo Components but, they wont get you into 13's as far as i know. i do know a guy that can get me a JDM Nismo Kit, which includes, ECU, intake, headers, cams, complete exhaust and a few other things for $2k. which i would love to have myself but, i just don't have the money. The only mods i have to my car are... a Nismo C.A.I., Nismo Cat-Back, Nismo Shift knob(which obviously does not help the car perform better) hehe and tinted windows which as well do not affect the performance of this car. Thanks



This is a forum to help other SELF DISCOVER things. If we spoon fed him everything what would he learn? I can tell you he would be disappointed when he did all the mods. and didn't gain what he expected. 

As far as your car, we were all newb's at some point, but in order to not be a noob you have to LEARN. Not read but LEARN, this involves searching, asking and answering questions, and being PROACTIVE about figuring things out. 

As far as the JDm package, he is lying to you. AFAIK they do not have the QR25 in the JDM cars so how are they going to tune it? And there are a lot more parts avail. for the QR than just the Nismo products.


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

*oh uhh? ...........sorry*

Well, ya know i wasn't specififically talking about you and i have been reading the stickies just i haven't had a chance to read them all. i just started today. i just noticed that a lot of people including yourself seem to refuse to help people simply because you "think" they haven't researched anything. i'm just saying, if someone asks and you know why don't you just say, "well, ya know this is what i have to say to "help" you and this is what i think" As opposed to saying, all that about why don't you just research it. Just an opinion. it may not mean anything to you. but, for example if you ask me about something and i happen to know it would you like me to tell you or just tell you in a nice way to "f" off and find it yourself, i'm tired of you people being asking us that do research it.


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

i forgot don't get me wrong, i do understand your position i am just saying what i think so if you want ignore what i say


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

05ser said:


> Well, ya know i wasn't specififically talking about you and i have been reading the stickies just i haven't had a chance to read them all. i just started today. i just noticed that a lot of people including yourself seem to refuse to help people simply because you "think" they haven't researched anything. i'm just saying, if someone asks and you know why don't you just say, "well, ya know this is what i have to say to "help" you and this is what i think" As opposed to saying, all that about why don't you just research it. Just an opinion. it may not mean anything to you. but, for example if you ask me about something and i happen to know it would you like me to tell you or just tell you in a nice way to "f" off and find it yourself, i'm tired of you people being asking us that do research it.


HUH? Some of the language in your post confused me... I always do my best to help. The point here is that they can get the EXACT SAME outcome by searching if it has already been covered before. Honestly, would you answer the same question 1,000,000 times if you had already answered it 1,000 times? I mean would you not try and point them in the direction of a search or where to start? 

Anyway there are a couple of specs that have ran all motor 13 second passes. Many of them are documented on B15sentra.net and the v-board forum. You can try and duplicate their setups if you want. 

But honestly your not comparing apples to apples here. Your talking about a turbo car vs an NA car of similar displacement. You are gonna spend a LOT of $$$ in this effort. What you need to look at is 1/4 trap speeds. Even if you can build a spec to run a 13 I think the stock SRT is gonna have a higher trap speed which means that the spec loses in real world conditions.


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

*wes*

See that is what i'm trying to say, see how you gave a place to go, that is the help i'm talking about. i don't expect you to "spoon feed" them as you say. then again how do you know that they will be dissapointed? nevermind, i guess i just put my two cents in at the wrong forum. you seem to be a very knowledgible person. see, like you said that this guy is lying to me and probably plans on ripping me off 2G's. i could have done it and he could have just given me anything and i would have believed it. and i didn't even have to research it. you told me. so hypothetically you saved me 2G's Thank you for your input


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I have been around a long time. I believe he would be disappointed based on a few factors. 

1. He wants to compare an NA car to a turbo car. 
2. He only talks about matching 1/4 performance 
3. He talks about a daily driver 

First off you cannot compare apples to oranges, secondly the true measure will be dyno charts and vehicle weight comparisons, and lastly it will require quite abit of $$$ and perhaps some mods that make a vehicle less than daily driver friendly to achieve what he wants to achieve. 

I realize he is new to the platform but the requisite knowledge to achieve his goal would have answered all of his questions without him even asking, thus my deduction is that he does not yet have the knowldege of the motor and platform and thus when he finds out the reality of bolt ons he will be disappointed that it will be hard pressed to compete with an SRT-4 in straight line acceleration.


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

Well, all i know is if i had the money i would rather turbo my SER. I'm sure or should i say, i think that with the right amount of funds you would be able to turbo an SER with still using it as a daily driver. i'm not sure though. I know what you mean when you say you can't compare an SER to an SRT-4 but, wouldn't it be possible to make an SER capable of 13's with internals and externals. i think without turbo-ing an SER you can beat and continue to stay ahead of a stock SRT-4. then again the SRT-4 only has to spend 1400 bux throw on a stage II and once again you can't beat it. i have a '87 RX-7 Turbo II which is currently inoperable, and a '98 Volvo C70 HPT that i need to sell soon most likely. I just have to many cars for my age. i can't afford all of them. especially since i want to fix my 7 and mod my spec-v. Thanks guys


----------



## selp44 (Jan 9, 2005)

05ser said:


> Well, all i know is if i had the money i would rather turbo my SER. I'm sure or should i say, i think that with the right amount of funds you would be able to turbo an SER with still using it as a daily driver. i'm not sure though. I know what you mean when you say you can't compare an SER to an SRT-4 but, wouldn't it be possible to make an SER capable of 13's with internals and externals. i think without turbo-ing an SER you can beat and continue to stay ahead of a stock SRT-4. then again the SRT-4 only has to spend 1400 bux throw on a stage II and once again you can't beat it. i have a '87 RX-7 Turbo II which is currently inoperable, and a '98 Volvo C70 HPT that i need to sell soon most likely. I just have to many cars for my age. i can't afford all of them. especially since i want to fix my 7 and mod my spec-v. Thanks guys


hey thanks for backing me up man .. i wish there will be more people like you at this forums .. i mean i needed a quick answer for someone that knows how this engine works.. i just wanted to give me an idea of what would be the best thing to go for .. but i guess this people like you said are afraid of saying soemthing wrong so they just bash you or to knowledgeable just to share that kind of information .. im a veteran at srt forums .. i can tell you that i can count with my hands the times ive told someone to search .. 
i am there to help because i know how the engine works even though the thread has been going for a while and that tehre are many threads on that topic .. but .. i guess internet makes people feel important just because they have some sort of rank at a webpage.. i call that people losers.. sorry if i distrub anyone with this but .. that is what many people think not just me
thanks bro .. 
anything you need or questions about srts let me know
[email protected]

thanks guys


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i think what you fail to see, especially as a "forum veteran", is that since there already is plenty of information available, why should we rehash it every time a new member shows up and asks the same questions as every new member before him?

We have stickies for this very purpose....to help you answer the questions you have yourself, without us having to rehash this information.

stickies and using the search function are popular on many, many forums. If you're a forum veteran and you still come to new forums asking ultra-basic newbie questions without searching first or using the stickies, the problem lies with you and not us.

Like I said, it's like a library. You don't go there and ask them to tell you everything about every subject they have in the books on the shelves, you have to FIND the information you need. The info is available, but you have to know how to find it.

If you choose not to do so, that's your own problem, and not ours.


----------



## lumbad (May 8, 2005)

your dumb!


----------



## lumbad (May 8, 2005)

not you chimmike, the other guy, neon dude.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

chimmike said:


> i think what you fail to see, especially as a "forum veteran", is that since there already is plenty of information available, why should we rehash it every time a new member shows up and asks the same questions as every new member before him?
> 
> We have stickies for this very purpose....to help you answer the questions you have yourself, without us having to rehash this information.
> 
> ...



dude there is ppl that have NEVER been on a forum.....and they dont know what the hell is going on, they dont even know a SEARCH button exist!!! you have been here for about 3 years......maybe your tired of seen noobs every single day....but thats not a reason to trash em like you always like to do.

btw....how old are you bro?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dude if you read my responses in this thread, I've been more than diligent....if you want to start a flame fest, feel free.....but this guy has made it clear he's not a typical newbie, so we're not taking it like he is one. 

this thread=different than one for a newbie new to forums AND cars.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

This thread makes me laugh. 

First off, you shouldnt mod your car to beat another car. Thats a stupid place to start.

Second off, you dont have "much" money, and you want a daily driver that has excellent gas mileage, but runs 13's. Thats not happening without mucho money.

Third off, there arent any internals cheaply available, or readily available at all for that matter, unless you spend a lot of money for custom work. And you dont have money, so thats out of the question.

Fourth off, nismo components are expensive, you can get the same (if not better) components from aftermarket companies. There is no ecu for this car, much less any "JDM" components.

Fifth off, you and other noobs dont get it. Yes, this is a forum to talk about stuff, but you can only talk about the same things so many times! Each week, someone like you (05ser) comes on this board and has the same "dilemma." People wont help you, because you dont help yourself. Everything that you are asking, has already been answered, so search. We have already helped a newbie like you time and time before, read up on that.

Sixth off, only a limited amount (perhaps 3?) have gotten the spec v into the high high 12's, and thats with a turbo, tires, etc, etc. With the usual bolt ons, youre only making roughly high 170 to low 180 whp, if that, so you wont be beating any srt-4's. And defenitely not running consistend 13's (not mid to low 13's anyhow) (Turbo vs basic N/A = the lose for the n/a)

Sevent, read! Read! Read all you can, and then make decisions. I dont see this as much of a project if you dont have money, and you want excellent gas mileage (which isnt much of a problem even with turbo if you stay out of boost) If you want to beat an srt, get a turbo, or else work on suspension and kick the shit out of them at an autocross event. Stop dreaming, read the forum and stickies, and enjoy your bang for buck torquey N/A sentra.


----------



## lumbad (May 8, 2005)

when i was a noob here i even had the sense to look around a bit and search. its how i found out about everything. it really wasnt hard and i have never been flamed because i had the sense to search.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

lumbad said:


> when i was a noob here i even had the sense to look around a bit and search. its how i found out about everything. it really wasnt hard and i have never been flamed because i had the sense to search.


Yeah, its not like were anti helping, but you gotta do something to learn. People write instructions books/make videos at job orientations for a reason. They are there to help people. If they didnt show them, the new people would all ask the same questions. And each time new people are hired, they would ask the same thing, it gets old. But now, they show videos and stuff so people learn. Same concept. You read the stickies, gain simple knowledge, and you dont have to ask simple questions that have already been answered.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

chimmike said:


> dude if you read my responses in this thread, I've been more than diligent....if you want to start a flame fest, feel free.....but this guy has made it clear he's not a typical newbie, so we're not taking it like he is one.
> 
> this thread=different than one for a newbie new to forums AND cars.



Im not flaming you........but once in a while i dont think it will hurt you to help out a newb


----------



## lumbad (May 8, 2005)

i agree that help should be given but with huge repeat questions like this that are so easily found, the people should just search


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Noobs are helped here on a daily basis. It's the questions that are asked *OVER AND OVER* again that are told to use the search function.

For example, say we get a question asking about a HID kit. It's obvious they didn't search. Why is that? Go type in "HID kit" and see how many *PAGES* of threads pop up that are in regards to it.

It's almost ridiculous.

If you can't search for yourself, have your mom do it for you.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Acceler8ter said:


> Noobs are helped here on a daily basis. It's the questions that are asked *OVER AND OVER* again that are told to use the search function.
> 
> For example, say we get a question asking about a HID kit. It's obvious they didn't search. Why is that? Go type in "HID kit" and see how many *PAGES* of threads pop up that are in regards to it.
> 
> ...



questions like

SHOULD I GET AN SR20
or WHATS the SPEc on the SR20
HOW DO I DRIFT


things like that.......yeah it pisses any one off, but this dude here....didnt ask something that is ALWAYS questioned by regular noobs. :thumbup:


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

This was perhaps the worst of all noob questions. He asked a question that could encompase half of the forum. It wasn't even something like "whats a good cold air intake," it was more like "Hey everyone talk about the SR-4 for a while,(bc any time the SRT-4 is mentioned in a nissan forum it gets everyone riled up) and then tell me every single mod for my car using only the name brands and include a link also." TKZ :loser:


----------



## selp44 (Jan 9, 2005)

Psch91 said:


> This thread makes me laugh.
> 
> First off, you shouldnt mod your car to beat another car. Thats a stupid place to start.
> 
> ...


dude! .. how you start modding your caR? you want to make it go faster right? .. you race a punk and he beats the crap out of ya .. and you go .. cool i want to be faster than him .. thats what many people do .. i dont know how you mod your car .. maybe for looks? .. i have no idea and i dont care..
i never ssaid money was a problem .. i can go buy your car right now and have not a problem, i never said i wanted excellent mpgs just wanted not to hurt them much.. but this is not my project alone .. many people are involved in it .. 
then again .. ive said it before .. i needed a quick response and didnt wanted to search and be looking for the damn stickies to read .. i needed someone to tell me what would the best be and done! .. but damn if i was wrong .. psch91 thanks you cleared up my mind a bit and gave me some ideas .. thats all i needed to know from you guys .. you all should start working and go out .. not spend much time at the damn pc .. its damaging your heads! 
have fun and enjoy ..


----------



## selp44 (Jan 9, 2005)

PoppinJ said:


> This was perhaps the worst of all noob questions. He asked a question that could encompase half of the forum. It wasn't even something like "whats a good cold air intake," it was more like "Hey everyone talk about the SR-4 for a while,(bc any time the SRT-4 is mentioned in a nissan forum it gets everyone riled up) and then tell me every single mod for my car using only the name brands and include a link also." TKZ :loser:


hey kid! go to bed! get some sleep .. i never got here in first place to talk about srts .. i never mention the damn car just the part that i wanted to beat an srt without a turbo .. if you are angy cause they beat the crap out of ya that will be your own problem dont make it ours .. i have damn good respect for the sentras .. otherwise i wouldnt have bought one and trying to make a project out of it .. i even sometimes like it better than the srt just skipping the part of the power and speed .. like ive said before im no there to start a damn thread on how srts might be or not better than spec v's, all i know is that nissan has pretty damn good engines .. all i care is that my car is faster than yours!(if you even own one) period .. so ask before you go out and start trying to get cool around the internet..

btw dont try to make things bigger than they are .. it doesnt works like that .. if i asked for help was because i needed it, if i asked for webpages and brands was because i didnt know of any and i needed a quick response 
(already told everyone like 5 times, and didnt have the time to go around and look for the famous sticky of all the mods available to the car) n00b!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

selp44 said:


> dude! .. how you start modding your caR? you want to make it go faster right? .. you race a punk and he beats the crap out of ya .. and you go .. cool i want to be faster than him .. thats what many people do .. i dont know how you mod your car .. maybe for looks? .. i have no idea and i dont care..
> i never ssaid money was a problem .. i can go buy your car right now and have not a problem, i never said i wanted excellent mpgs just wanted not to hurt them much.. but this is not my project alone .. many people are involved in it ..
> then again .. ive said it before .. i needed a quick response and didnt wanted to search and be looking for the damn stickies to read .. i needed someone to tell me what would the best be and done! .. but damn if i was wrong .. psch91 thanks you cleared up my mind a bit and gave me some ideas .. thats all i needed to know from you guys .. you all should start working and go out .. not spend much time at the damn pc .. its damaging your heads!
> have fun and enjoy ..


Uhm, I dont street race, cause thats illegal. I mod my car because I enjoy learning and working on my car, and because I want to go faster in my car than for when it was stock. I like improving my car. I dont mod my car so I can beat a "punk." This should be an interesting project if you have "many people working on it" and they send you to gather information  

This is an engine like any other. All of the basics apply. Making it breath better, have it spend exhaust fumes better. Intake/Header/Exhaust/midpipe/sacf/balance shaft removal/cams/expensive internals.

Or buy a turbo, save yourself the trouble and make safe 300whp on a daily driver. Turbo is the best way to get horsepower on this engine.

Honestly though, the spec is not the greatest project car to start with. You have to spend a lot more money to get this somewhere than you would if you started with another car such as a honda, which have parts up the ass for not much money. 

You are not only wasting our time by having this silly thread, but your own for not reading ANYTHING on this site. (And dont tell me I dont HAVE to read this thread, because I do, and I have to make you look stupid)

And for the record, im a full time student, I have a job, and work out. :cheers:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

selp44 said:


> (already told everyone like 5 times, and didnt have the time to go around and look for the famous sticky of all the mods available to the car) n00b!


that's the WORST, most LAME excuse of them all.

You don't have time to look at the convenient stickies, but you'll WAIT hours or possibly days for people to reply to your thread?

:thumbdwn: 

seriously. use the resources.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

chimmike said:


> that's the WORST, most LAME excuse of them all.
> 
> You don't have time to look at the convenient stickies, but you'll WAIT hours or possibly days for people to reply to your thread?
> 
> ...


Yeah. Also, you'd probably have better luck if you asked *SPECIFIC* questions. Search and make sure there isn't something already answering it, and if there isn't. Post and ask and we would be **HAPPY** to help you out.

Don't modify your car with the goal of just beating another car. It doesn't work to great. Think of a specific goal, such as you want this 1/4 mile time with this high speed. You'll get better results because you know what your building for. 

And stop acting like a know-it-all and calling people "n00bs"... it's just stupid.


----------



## selp44 (Jan 9, 2005)

Acceler8ter said:


> Yeah. Also, you'd probably have better luck if you asked *SPECIFIC* questions. Search and make sure there isn't something already answering it, and if there isn't. Post and ask and we would be **HAPPY** to help you out.
> 
> Don't modify your car with the goal of just beating another car. It doesn't work to great. Think of a specific goal, such as you want this 1/4 mile time with this high speed. You'll get better results because you know what your building for.
> 
> And stop acting like a know-it-all and calling people "n00bs"... it's just stupid.


haha lol .. i do it cause now its fun .. i see all you losers ..
being here 3 years wasting your time .. man! go get yourself something more usefull to do .. damn .. i work too .. best buy full time .. im studying aeronautics i work out .. in fact im in the track team of southwestern college and also play varsity baseball with them .. 
so dont give that crap ..
i can mod my car based on whatever i want dude .. i dont need someone to tell me how do i need to start or waht ways can i go .. wanting to beat a damn car its like saying i want to beat 14 secs in 1/4 mile which is what the srt does .. right? .. think a little bit more .. extend your mind dude .. dont be so damn attached by the rules! .. 

its funny to me now i see you all saying how this thread is usefull and like chimikee(whatever) said .. they keep posting here ..

next time .. if you read a damn noob question .. just dont answer it .. and let other people who are willing to help do the job .. dont try to be a smart ass because you been hre 3 damn years wasting your time making yourself important on some website that wont give you anything besides knowledge which you might have by now .. 

street racing is illegal also speeding . which i think you all mightve done it before .. so dont give me tat crap that racing is illegal .. 

enjoy! see ya guys 
it was fun to chat with ya a lil bit .. i got things more important to take care of than just listening to some old guys that take this shit too seriously ..

hey! keep it up .. you might get a better ranking  :thumbup:


----------



## selp44 (Jan 9, 2005)

chimmike said:


> that's the WORST, most LAME excuse of them all.
> 
> You don't have time to look at the convenient stickies, but you'll WAIT hours or possibly days for people to reply to your thread?
> 
> ...



lol .. days? hours? i dont waste my time like you probably do here sitting and reading all the damn posts waiting for a n00b to bash on.. i dont need to wait .. you answer within a few minutes .. and you personally are the first one to do it .. with all your "lets bash a newbie" clan and make ourselves look important over the net .. 
i did read them dont worry .. i had to .. since you never helped all i wanted was this is what i think the best .. get this blah exhaust and blah header .. probably 15hp gain with those.. 

took longer for you to tell me off with the search thing than say just those words.. but its to hard for you just to help someone in a hurry ..!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

this thread is closed. If you're going to argue with us, you're not getting any help.


----------

